# الرجاء من الاخوة انا اريد الكتب ل علاء الحلبي



## msandah (15 سبتمبر 2010)

العقل الكوني ما هو الإدراك ج2
،لـ علاء الحلبي

2. العقل الكوني الحقيقة المجردة ج1 
،لـ علاء الحلبي

3. التاريخ المحرم
،لـ علاء الحلبي

4. تكنولوجيا الطاقة الحرة
،لـ علاء الحلبي

5. مدخل إلى الطاقة المجانية - تكنولوجي
،لـ علاء الحلبي

6. طاقة الهرم - نظرة جديدة للأشكال اله
،لـ علاء الحلبي

7. طاقة الأورغون - الكهرباء الكونية ال
،لـ علاء الحلبي

8. سر الكهرباء الباردة؛ قانون الثيرمود
،لـ علاء الحلبي

9. أسرار الحجارة الكريمة -الحجارة المش
،لـ علاء الحلبي

10. العلاجات المحرمة وامبراطورية صناعة 
،لـ علاء الحلبي

11. البندول الكاشف والمعلومات الغيبية -
،لـ علاء الحلبي

12. المنطق البديل - الجزء الثاني
،لـ علاء الحلبي

13. البندول الكاشف وتحليل الشخصية -الرا
،لـ علاء الحلبي

14. المنطق البديل - الجزء الأول
،لـ علاء الحلبي

15. البندول الكاشف وتشخيص الحالة الصحية
،لـ علاء الحلبي

16. الكهرباء الأثيرية؛ نيكولا تيسلا وال
،لـ علاء الحلبي


----------



## العالم سويل (15 سبتمبر 2010)

http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/17517140/1caf0108/sharing.html?rnd=73


----------



## العالم سويل (15 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
اخي الرابط اعلاه لمدونة متواضعة من الكتب و الابحاث باللغة الانجليزية و العربية و ستجد طلبك في الملفات (الفولدرات) الطاقة الحرة و free energy و الثمن بسيط جدا اخي 

دعوة في ظهر الغيب 
اخوك في الله


----------



## صفوان اصف (26 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور اخي على المجموعة
ولكن من لديه كامل مجموعة السر الاعظم
ارجوا ان يتكرم بها علينا
ملاحظة موقع سايكوجين مغلق


----------



## فهد عيروط (1 فبراير 2011)

لدي كل ما طلبته
للرد على الايميل التالي:[email protected]


----------



## عبدالغني العبد (7 يوليو 2011)

لسلام عليكم
الخوة الافاضل ...من لديه اي معلومات مفيدة عن تجارب الهرم وكيفية تصنيعه ...فليزودني بها ....برجاء عدم ذكر تجربة البندول لاختبار ان كان الهرم يعمل ام لا ....لاني جربتها بيدي وهي تعمل ولكن عندما جربتها بعيدا عن يدي وبدون تدخلي فهي لم تعمل 
كذلك أي معلومات عن اشعة اكس داخل الهرم سوف تكون مفيدة
وانا مستعد للتعاون العلمي الهادف علي كل المستويات
جازاكم الله خيرا


----------

